# Pawn Shop - best deal



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Feeling cocky after picking up a 2.5 inch Can-Am tin flusher today in a pawn shop. It was barely used, great shape - $20 cash. :whistling2:

Wonder what kind of deals some of you have seen if you have ever shoped the Pawn shops for tools? :notworthy:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Cazna? ......isn't this your two favourite topics :sneaky2:..... Tools aaaand pawn :whistling2: 
sorry but 2Bucks not here to pick on


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Feeling cockie after picking up a 2.5 inch Can-Am tin flusher today in a pawn shop. It was barely used, great shape - $20 cash. :whistling2:
> 
> Wonder what kind of deals some of you have seen if you have ever shoped the Pawn shops for tools? :notworthy:



I seen a zook in a pawn shop for 5hundybucks, all I could think of was some unhappy taper got his zook ripped off and some greaser pawned it off , so I did not buy it and after that will not buy hot or pawned items drywall tools


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I seen a zook in a pawn shop for 5hundybucks, all I could think of was some unhappy taper got his zook ripped off and some greaser pawned it off , so I did not buy it and after that will not buy hot or pawned items drywall tools


It used to be that way here too Joe. In recent years the law stepped in and regulated our pawn shops to a large degree. All transactions and serial numbers are recorded. Nowadays it likely isn't hot, just some sad sack drywaller that screwed his life up on booze or drugs, became unemployable and is now out of the business. Saw a zook today for $550 but wasn't that interested as it was blue and had the stars and stripes on it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I seen a zook in a pawn shop for 5hundybucks, all I could think of was some unhappy taper got his zook ripped off and some greaser pawned it off , so I did not buy it and after that will not buy hot or pawned items drywall tools


I remember many moons ago, a certain person, who shall remain nameless, bought one of those bazookas that were not to be sold to the general public. I forget the name of that company:whistling2:

I also remember once, I was going to buy a B&D screw gun at a flea market, The guy plugged it in to show it worked, and it didn't. So I offered him 10 bucks for it, explaining to him I did drywall, and could use it as a parts gun. He did the deal. Soon as I got home and plugged it in, it worked.

Few weeks later, went back to the same flea market, the guy remembered me, turns out the receptacle he plugged it into was dead.

He called me a lucky [email protected]


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

You guys are lucky the pawn shops here suck. They want almost new prices on stuff I don't see how they sell anything.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> You guys are lucky the pawn shops here suck. They want almost new prices on stuff I don't see how they sell anything.


 Same thing around here, I look every so often, but like you said,,, they want the price of a new one.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I remember many moons ago, a certain person, who shall remain nameless, bought one of those bazookas that were not to be sold to the general public. I forget the name of that company:whistling2:
> 
> I also remember once, I was going to buy a B&D screw gun at a flea market, The guy plugged it in to show it worked, and it didn't. So I offered him 10 bucks for it, explaining to him I did drywall, and could use it as a parts gun. He did the deal. Soon as I got home and plugged it in, it worked.
> 
> ...


payed 20 bucks for my B&D man that thing ran forever for what was suppose to be a Piece of Sh%t, I still got it it need new brushes and it was old before I got it and I have had it for 10 years:blink:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I just bought a full of tapetech tools used for 800 dollars the whole deal. and I mean the whole deal I think I like the tapetech taper better than my drywall master . but I bought my stuff from a guy going out of business this over 4000 dollars worth of tools


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> I just bought a full of tapetech tools used for 800 dollars the whole deal. and I mean the whole deal I think I like the tapetech taper better than my drywall master . but I bought my stuff from a guy going out of business this over 4000 dollars worth of tools


What do you like better about the Tapetech taper compared to the Drywall Master taper?

I have a tapetech and I was wanting to get the Drywall Master King Taper. My Tapetech is a mini and I want a full size taper.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> What do you like better about the Tapetech taper compared to the Drywall Master taper?
> 
> I have a tapetech and I was wanting to get the Drywall Master King Taper. My Tapetech is a mini and I want a full size taper.


 well i have the king taper .my tape tech is a 2007 model...i cant put my finger on it but it sceams to be smoother than the d.w.m. taper the tapetech finger extends a little bit further than the d.w.m.the tapetech is a little bit lighter..and 1 inch shorter...dont get me wrong my king taper is awsome and works great ..but today i used the tapetech for the first time and it just sceamed to be a bit smoother and i think it puts out a little more mud out ..:thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> What do you like better about the Tapetech taper compared to the Drywall Master taper?
> 
> I have a tapetech and I was wanting to get the Drywall Master King Taper. My Tapetech is a mini and I want a full size taper.


What is the overal length of the TT mini?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> You guys are lucky the pawn shops here suck. They want almost new prices on stuff I don't see how they sell anything.


Around here the shops go to websites like All Wall to get an idea what things are worth then put a price tag of roughly 50% of new. Some of the worn out crap isnt worth it but I have bought a number of tools through the pawn shops. Dewalt Screw guns and routers, Northstar mud pump (near new, still with the cardboard box), 10 and 12 inch box sets, BTE Super taper, compound tubes, applicator heads, knifes. Wow forgot just how much I shop there.. I guess we have more crack heads drywallers unloading their tools out here for some fast cash.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

gotmud said:


> What is the overal length of the TT mini?


40" overall length. There was a tapetech taper extension on ebay last week that would have helped me but, I didn't get it. Horizontal angles that are over 8' are a little tough on me. Last may I suffered a fall and it hurts like hell to hold that little taper up in the air now.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> 40" overall length. There was a tapetech taper extension on ebay last week that would have helped me but, I didn't get it. Horizontal angles that are over 8' are a little tough on me. Last may I suffered a fall and it hurts like hell to hold that little taper up in the air now.


thanks mt, yes I remeber that, how are you feeelin now? I also remember you had to go out of town for a spell for work. Are you busy now? Everytime I seen you on I meant to ask, but never did. :bangin:Hope all is better for you now


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I guess that I am recovered as good as to be expected. I am back home now. I have been idle for the last two weeks, with the exception of a small patch job. I will start a painting job around Monday. I don't mind the time off around the holidays. 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Around here the shops go to websites like All Wall to get an idea what things are worth then put a price tag of roughly 50% of new. Some of the worn out crap isnt worth it but I have bought a number of tools through the pawn shops. Dewalt Screw guns and routers, Northstar mud pump (near new, still with the cardboard box), 10 and 12 inch box sets, BTE Super taper, compound tubes, applicator heads, knifes. Wow forgot just how much I shop there.. I guess we have more crack heads drywallers unloading their tools out here for some fast cash.


It's not you guess there's more crack heads where you are, it's there is:whistling2:

It's about the same here as CD and the capt said, not worth checking out the pawn shops anymore. seems like they charge 10% less than new stuff.

Guess we need more crack heads:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Today i picked up a hardly used 7" columbia flat box for $200 as well as a columbia 3" head for $160, about a month ago I got a hilti sd4500 with the auto feed for $120 (a new one here is 240 plus tax) and last summer I bought a tape tech 3" easy roll for 140 and a columbia 2.5" for 120. 
Only problem was the 2.5" columbia had a broken blade which i thought was no big deal until I went to replace it about a month later only to find that the frame was also broken, so turned out to be not the greatest deal.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Check this out "excellent condition"
http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...-materials-DRYWALL-BAZOOKA-W0QQAdIdZ339001216


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

saskataper said:


> Check this out "excellent condition"
> http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...-materials-DRYWALL-BAZOOKA-W0QQAdIdZ339001216


 Don't look like excellent condition to me


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Don't look like excellent condition to me


 I agree not excellent condition


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Box handle $52*

I couldn't help myself, I had to buy it. Picked up a 42" Blueline box handle in good shape today at a pawn shop. 

Total cost $52 tax included.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> I couldn't help myself, I had to buy it. Picked up a 42" Blueline box handle in good shape today at a pawn shop.
> 
> Total cost $52 tax included.


 Dern man, ya mean that Moore pawned that handle I sent em,,,, I got to talk to that boy!!!!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*7 inch box for $89*

At a pawn shop in Victoria, BC about an hour and a half from me - thinkin about it

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/7-Drywall-Mud-Box_10813384


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Feeling cockie after picking up a 2.5 inch Can-Am tin flusher today in a pawn shop. It was barely used, great shape - $20 cash. :whistling2:
> 
> Wonder what kind of deals some of you have seen if you have ever shoped the Pawn shops for tools? :notworthy:


well you know ....now that you ask
Here on P.E.I every time i go stilt's mixers pumps flusher rollers
all kinds of stuff poor guy's always run out of cash when work get's slow
i end up leaving with a radio
can't bring myself to buy some poor taper's tool's
but always half price on the stuff
would like to think they got some work and bought them back
life is ruff in the early years of taping


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Today i picked up a hardly used 7" columbia flat box for $200 as well as a columbia 3" head for $160, about a month ago I got a hilti sd4500 with the auto feed for $120 (a new one here is 240 plus tax) and last summer I bought a tape tech 3" easy roll for 140 and a columbia 2.5" for 120.
> Only problem was the 2.5" columbia had a broken blade which i thought was no big deal until I went to replace it about a month later only to find that the frame was also broken, so turned out to be not the greatest deal.


 If it's the weld that broke, can be rewelded easily enough


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Don't look like excellent condition to me


 I'm with u there Capt!!! Looks like it been dropped about a dozen times And then used as a baseball bat:yes:


----------



## sandshots (Jan 23, 2012)

ive scored a couple of times. i dont really buy used stuff unless its in excellent shape so i never go to pawn shops. but i did find some brand new stuff for a fraction of the cost.

i got a dewalt 180 crossline laser. i was put on building bathroom lids and suspended ceilings at the job site, a laser like this is excellent to transfer in benchmarks from the hallways and to build without stringlines. very efficient. anyways.

i was about to order one online, but decided to go hit a pawn shop near by thats known for carrying tools and guess what? yep.

brand new in the box laser and grabbed it for 60.00 bux. i tested it checked out fine both vertical and horizontal, then took it and checked it agains a hilti spinner at about 25-30 ft and still checked out fine. got my moneys worth the first time i used it. and this unit sells for about 200.00

i also picked up a makita 1/2" spade mixing drill, brand new in the box 80.00. these go for about 160.00


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> At a pawn shop in Victoria, BC about an hour and a half from me - thinkin about it
> 
> http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/7-Drywall-Mud-Box_10813384


 Did you get that 7'' DM mudshark? 
I love mine..I start block coat on a house tomorrow I look forward to the block coat these days .. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

While talking to 2bjr, asked him where his zook was, (since he said last guy he was working with had all his tools). guess what he did with it b/c he needed money

What a DUMB ARSE:furious::furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> While talking to 2bjr, asked him where his zook was, (since he said last guy he was working with had all his tools). guess what he did with it b/c he needed money
> 
> What a DUMB ARSE:furious::furious:


 NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! His knowledge of the tool is worth WAY more than what the tool is worth ..When the time comes that he has to buy another it will cost him 3times what little $$ he got for that one . 

pimp your girlfriend..Hock your wife,,,NEVER sell the tools ya need!!! I hope 2bjr finds his nitch ..hard worker ..hustler .. well taught..The guy needs to buy some tools is all..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> While talking to 2bjr, asked him where his zook was, (since he said last guy he was working with had all his tools). guess what he did with it b/c he needed money
> 
> What a DUMB ARSE:furious::furious:


Noooooo!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> At a pawn shop in Victoria, BC about an hour and a half from me - thinkin about it
> 
> http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/7-Drywall-Mud-Box_10813384


Who is the manufacturer of that box?
Looks like the ames boxes they rent in the states. rental only.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Who is the manufacturer of that box?
> Looks like the ames boxes they rent in the states. rental only.


 looks like northstar (canadian)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> While talking to 2bjr, asked him where his zook was, (since he said last guy he was working with had all his tools). guess what he did with it b/c he needed money
> 
> What a DUMB ARSE:furious::furious:


That settles it, then. You're going to have to take him back, dad.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> looks like northstar (canadian)


Northstar at one time made boxes without any colour coating?

Tapeworm, DM, comes to mind.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> Who is the manufacturer of that box?
> Looks like the ames boxes they rent in the states. rental only.


Hey CD, just caught your post. My guess is Drywall Master as it has no paint on it. 

Possible Ames rental but hard to tell the difference isn't it?:blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Couldn't resist the deal I got today in a second hand store. One of these heaters for $15. Never hurts to have some spares. :yes:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

4 months ago I got a columbia bazooka for $ 300. Cleaned it all up put a new lid and chain gear, and it runs better than the 1 I bought 5 years ago.


----------

